# spy hunter removal



## phychobilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Ok, can anyone please help me get rid of this free spy hunter. I got a trojan horse and then googled it to find something to kill it now i cant shake the spyhunter! Please help!


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

http://www.enigmasoftware.com/support/article.shtml?id=40


----------



## phychobilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks but i have already uninstalled the program but its still popping up, and I have the icon in the corner of my screen.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Did you also delete the folder? Probably in Program Files


----------



## obidon (Aug 12, 2007)

wait, you mean Spy Hunter the Anti-Spyware software? If so, then did you buy it or is it the shareware?
Or pirated? (admin's please don't censor my post...) 
I thought this was pretty good and useful software when I used it.


----------

